

External addresses can longer send mail through Google SMTP servers - fiatjaf
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2014/08/external-addresses-no-longer-use-gmail.html

======
look_lookatme
So bizarre that they'd drop this without an announcement.

------
chippy
Existing setups are okay, I think - it's only for new email accounts.

In general it seems like a huge change - gmail was a useful email client

